

The Future of Email: From SMTP to XMPP - tortilla
http://www.anarchogeek.com/articles/2008/6/20/the-future-of-email-from-smtp-to-xmpp
Email is dead! Long live email!<p>Email has long been the killer app of the internet. It has taken us to a world were everybody has an address and anybody can send an email to anybody else. Email works incredibly well.
======
tx
I am so tired of hearing that email is broken. Mine isn't. It works great.
It's faster, more powerful and universal than anything web-based, like
Facebook messages. It works on nearly any kind of phone even.

Yes, it's overused: my inbox grows faster than I would like. But not because
"email sucks", but because other ways of communication are often inferior. At
least I am glad I had stopped emailing links to myself after I found about
delicious some time ago.

I like email. Am I the only one?

~~~
pkaler
The problem with email is trust.

 _ANYONE_ can leave something in my inbox. Whereas you have to be on my
contact list to send me messages over other mediums.

Sure, I can setup filters. But when I exchange business cards, we find each
other on Facebook , Twitter, Jabber, etc.

People just don't have an address book that ties into their email as a trusted
system.

~~~
tx
Find each other on Twitter? Oh Jesus... Have you looked for each other on
Grand Theft Auto?

~~~
pkaler
Actually, yes. I used to work on games for Sony. So, I add people on XBox Live
and PlayStation Network.

And Twitter is actually valuable based on the people that you follow. A ton of
my friends work in the mobile space and push location info to Twitter.

------
gaika
How is it going to prevent spammers from sending athentication requests as
spam?

(*) Sorry dude, but I don't think it would work:
<http://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt>

------
rcoder
Repeat after me, kids: SMTP != email. You need MX records, local MTAs, and
client protocols (POP, IMAP, proprietary Exchange/Notes/etc.) _at least_ to
make a full email stack.

Furthermore, XMPP makes no provision for server-side storage and organization
of messages. I for one consider that a huge step backwards, at least in terms
of functionality.

